# Rocky Bayou Question???



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was going to Destin this evening and I don't know how many times I have looked at the water @ Rocky Bayou and though about fishing it....My question is when I looked at it on my map app on my phone, the north side of 20 there is a cove and it says it is an aquatic preserve. Does this mean no fishing? I've never been on that water and was wondering. I know on BW there is a part north of Hwy 90 that has big signs saying boat traffic prohibited... 

Just wondering about this area if any of ya'll know???


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

You can fish and boat anywhere in there. There is no hunting in the preserve (for those who see the ducks every winter, I called around to some different agencies and it's a no-go.)

States here fishing is good: http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/sites/rocky/
And here: http://www.stateparks.com/rocky_bayou_state_park_in_florida.html.

Now, the park rangers have said there are some places you aren't supposed to drop crab pots, but based on the buoys I see out there all the time, I'm not sure that's enforced.

Edit: The state park boat launch is even in the "aquatic preserve" just a couple hundred yards east of the bridge. There's a free public boat ramp on Edrehi ave on the west side of rocky bayou for smaller skiffs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I forgot to add that question about the launches....thanks! The State Park one is off what road by chance? I've got a 17 ft cat boat, do you think it could launch on the Edrehi Ave one?


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Jason said:


> Yeah I forgot to add that question about the launches....thanks! The State Park one is off what road by chance? I've got a 17 ft cat boat, do you think it could launch on the Edrehi Ave one?


Wish I could be of more help as far as the boat launch, but I don't know too much about that. I think the biggest stuff I've seen out edrehi is like a carolina skiff around the same size. Parking is also limited to maybe five or six rigs depending on how bad they are at parking. And there is a sign saying the edrehi ramp is closed from like 10pm to 5am or something, so if you're planning docklights or gigging you stand a chance of a ticket.

The rocky bayou boat launch is much nicer hard paved bottomed all the way out to about 5' water depth with two docks on either side and room for two to launch/recover at the same time with plenty of trailer parking, restrooms nearby, but that comes at a cost of park access for your vehicle ($6 per car up to 8 people?) plus $5 to use to boat ramp for the day.

Edit: there's only one way into the state park and ths entrance is right there on HWY 20. Once you enter hang a left and stay on that road, I don't believe the roads are named. You can see the boat ramp clearly on Google maps.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

As far as the boat ramp at rocky bayou state park I launched my 24ft wellcraft easily. Just camped there a couple weeks ago will be returning very nice park.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> As far as the boat ramp at rocky bayou state park I launched my 24ft wellcraft easily. Just camped there a couple weeks ago will be returning very nice park.



Momma's been on to me about camping out there too... We are suppose to go stay in the campground across from the pier down there off the beach cause you get to use Ramada Inn's pool and stuff while you are camping sometime in the near future....:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Went looking at the State Park on Google Earth, and borrowed this image.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rocky Bayou north of the bridge is not worth fishing imo. You may catch some occasional fish in there, but there are a lot better spots. The state park ramp is only open during their hours so keep that in mind. You can also launch at Bluewater Marina for $10 I believe which is the same cost as the state park. The ramp in niceville can probably work for a 17ft boat I've seen 24 footers put in there, but it is just your typical hole in the wall ramp so keep your eye out for pot holes and make sure you have a long enough axle to back in if the tide is low.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, Edrehi ramp will work for your boat. Gotta back down the road about 100 yds, only one place to pull boat up to the shore where there's no rocks tho.
Get there late on a weekend and no room to park.

The bridge area is fishy especially on the south side on the east end, the old bridge pilings are still there. (snag city) I think it's a 3-4 hr difference in the tide times too.

What pier????


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

man my neck used to get sore when i was 16 and having to back all the way down edrehi. but yeah you can launch a 17' in there no prob. kanaka nailed it .


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> The ramp in niceville can probably work for a 17ft boat I've seen 24 footers put in there, but it is just your typical hole in the wall ramp so keep your eye out for pot holes and make sure you have a long enough axle to back in if the tide is low.


Are you talking about the Lions Park ramp?


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> Rocky Bayou north of the bridge is not worth fishing imo. You may catch some occasional fish in there, but there are a lot better places.


I agree I've never limited out N of the bridge but maybe a few dozen times fishing a little 50 yard stretch of the W. bank or back when I flounder killed a boat load back there.
Edheri can handle your boat no problem just got to get there early to get a parking space.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Launched my boat at rocky bayou ramp in the park last Saturday. It's a very nice ramp with a lot of parking but it is $10.00 to get in the park and launch. I paid it because the niceville ramp on bay shore drive is always packed on the weekends and parking is a mess. We fished th north end or rocky bayou and didn't catch anything. Moved south of the bridge and caught some catfish and stingray's along east side of niceville off Val-p blvd. moved back bridge on the south east side and hooked up a few times but not much. We were out there at the wrong time for fishing though. Mainly out for a quick cruise in the boat and added a little fishing while we were out there.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Momma's been on to me about camping out there too... We are suppose to go stay in the campground across from the pier down there off the beach cause you get to use Ramada Inn's pool and stuff while you are camping sometime in the near future....:thumbsup:


It is a very nice campground with some of the most modern and clean restroom/shower facilities of any in the State. Good fishing all around and not too big of a haul around the bayou to the destin bridge.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Still want to know what pier is being discussed. :blink:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

kanaka said:


> Still want to know what pier is being discussed. :blink:


Most likely Okaloossa Pier.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

There's been bait boiling out there everyday this week. I cross it coming home from work.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

SteveCal said:


> Most likely Okaloossa Pier.


Ah, different campground, was wondering when a pier got built in Rocky....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> What pier????


 Sorry ta leave ya hanging brother.... Okaloosa Beach fishing pier is directly across the road from the campground we stayed at...can't remember the name...


----------

